# measuring egress travel distance



## BSSTG

Greetings all,

Well I'm trying to stay out of trouble with politicians with limited success. I'm being challenged a lot on some of these code references and I need some help with this one.

The deal is how is travel distance measured. I know that it should be measured from the most remote point within a story and along the natural path of travel. But where in the 06 IBC do I get the specifics on that. I'm looking at 1016.1 but I'm sure there is more clarification elsewhere but my overloaded brain cells just aren't gettting it.

thanks for the help

Byron


----------



## BayPointArchitect

Based on my experience with other code officials, that path or line connecting the most remote point to the exit is never a straight line and always the longest line possible with a lot of right angles against the perimeter of rooms and open spaces.


----------



## Coug Dad

I am not sure what additional clarification you are looking for.  There is more detail in the commentary.  What is your concern?


----------



## fatboy

BPA is correct, usually a worse-case scenario. I've seen some hard core examiners actually use the wall as the baseline for measuring.

I'll give them the middle of the hall/corridor, and a couple feet out awy from room interiors.


----------



## Coug Dad

From the commentary:

The length of travel, as measured from the most remote point within a structure to an exit, is limited to restrict the amount of time that the occupant is exposed to a potential fire condition [see Figure 1016.1(1)]. The route must be assumed to be the natural path of travel without obstruction. This commonly results in a rectilinear path similar to what can be experienced in most occupancies, such as a schoolroom or an office with rows of desks [see Figure 1016.1(2)]. The "arc" method, using an "as the crow flies" linear measurement, must be used with caution, as it seldom represents typical floor design and layout and, in most cases, would not be deemed to be the natural, unobstructed path.

The travel distance is measured from each and every occupiable point on a floor to the closest exit. While each occupant may be required to have access to a second or third exit, the travel distance limitation is only applicable to the distance to the nearest exit. In effect, this means that the distance an occupant must travel to the second or third exit is not regulated.

Travel distance is measured along the exit access path. Exit access travel distance may include travel on a exit stairway if it is not constructed to meet the definition of an exit (i.e., enclosure, discharge, etc.). An example of this would be an unenclosed exit access stairway from a mezzanine level or steps along the path of travel in a split floor-level situation. When Section 1020.1 permits an exit stairway to be unenclosed, the travel distance would also include travel down the open exit stairway and to: a vertical exit enclosure; a horizontal exit; or an exit door to the outside. An example of this would be an open exit stairway within an individual dwelling unit (Section 1020.1, Exception 3), or an open exit stairway from a small space not open to the public (Section 1020.1, Exception 1).

Exceptions 1 and 2 provide for a travel distance terminating at the top of an open exit stair in an open parking structure, or an open exit stair or ramp in outdoor facilities (e.g., stadiums, exterior stairways from open balconies, observation decks and amusement structures) (Section 1020.1, Exceptions 2 and 5). This is appropriate in view of the low hazard in these facilities.

Exception 3 addresses the special concerns for an open exit stairway as permitted in Section 1020.1, Exceptions 8 and 9. The measurement for the travel distance must be from the most remote point, down the exit stairway and out of the building to the beginning of the exit discharge. Therefore, when applying Exception 8 for open exit stairways between upper levels this exception literally would require the total travel distance measurement to include any travel distance that was inside an exit enclosure as well as any exterior exit stairways or ramps until the occupants reached grade level. It may be a reasonable interpretation to measure the travel distance to an enclosed exit, horizontal exit or exterior exit stairway.

The distance of travel within an exit enclosure (e.g. vertical exit enclosure, exit passageway) and in the exit discharge portion of the means of egress is also not regulated.

Section 1019.2 permits certain buildings to be provided with a single exit. In instances where there is a single exit, travel distances less than those permitted in Table 1016.1 apply (see Table 1019.2).


----------



## Builder Bob

The old 12" from wall distance was an NFPA guideline - they taught this in NFPA Fire Plans examiner - thus tends to be a carry over since the ICC codes or commentary do not address this issue directly - it is a matter of the local AHJ interpretation ----

IMHO, 12 inches is a bit tight since my centerline of travel as a firefighter doing right hand searches (or left hand searches) tends to be more like 18" from the wall. However, we use 12" where I was from because it is taught by a national organization that teaches a life safety plan review course that is nationally recognized.


----------



## north star

*+ + + +*

Byron,

I have seen some Commercial plans with the starting line measured right

up against the corner, in the room fartherest away and the measuring

began there.

IMO, I too would go with something between 12" - 18" , or as "the person

with pencil who draw" indicates.

You should not have [ too ] much of an issue explaining it.........The

problem might be that [ they ] might have a problem understanding it. 

*+ + + +*


----------



## mark handler

You might want to look at a paper written by Ron Geren

He did a good job in explaining it

http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2029%20-%20Travel%20Distance.pdf

He is also a member of this group


----------



## BSSTG

thanks folks,

We have adopted the Life Safety Code although I don't refer to it much. Referring to 7.6.1 really helps. I will point this out since the challenge has come up. The bottom line here is that we are preparing for a trial regarding the lack of a C/O on a mercantile. The building owner is an attorney and retired state representative. Although he's a nice enough guy personally, I suspect he just like being told no on anything since no one ever has around here.  I had brought this up in a previous post way back when. Since I am the lone ranger in my town, and am merely just an old ditch digging electrician, I have to do lots of code digging. Our city attorney, who is a very tenacious pit bull kind of guy, wants to make dang sure that we are pursuing the right course. I have compiled all of the code references that are being questioned and now this has come up. I'm sure before it's over with they will want to know what kind of toothpaste I use too. Oh well, challenges abound.

When I took this job one of my inspector friends told me that God put me here for a reason. I said to my friend Joe, "That's ok. I just wish he would tell me the reason"

thanks for all the help. I will post up with further developments.

Byron


----------



## globe trekker

BSST,

I would agree with your friend about "God putting you there for a reason".

The reason is for you to shine and give glory to God [ refer to Matthew 5:14

thru 16 ]. Hang in there and do your best, regardless of the attorneys.  

.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Don't forget this part  since it is an "M" occupancy

2006 IBC/IFC

1014.4.2 Aisle accessways in Group M.

An aisle accessway shall be provided on at least one side of each element within the merchandise pad. The minimum clear width for an aisle accessway not required to be accessible shall be 30 inches (762 mm). The required clear width of the aisle accessway shall be measured perpendicular to the elements and merchandise within the merchandise pad. The 30-inch (762 mm) minimum clear width shall be maintained to provide a path to an adjacent aisle or aisle accessway. The common path of travel shall not exceed 30 feet (9144 mm) from any point in the merchandise pad.

Exception: For areas serving not more than 50 occupants, the common path of travel shall not exceed 75 feet (22 880 mm).


----------



## Brookhaven 58

My thoughts

From a Plan reviewer's standpoint, if the applicant does not have the common courtesy of providing an equipment/furniture layout then they get the 12" off the wall, right angle treatment.  However if a equipment layout is provided the natural path is then quite obvious.  Maybe not very scientific but it what I do.


----------



## mark handler

Brookhaven 58 said:
			
		

> From a Plan reviewer's standpoint, if the applicant does not have the common courtesy of providing an equipment/furniture layout then they get the 12" off the wall, right angle treatment.  However if a equipment layout is provided the natural path is then quite obvious.  Maybe not very scientific but it what I do.


Not always an option to provide a furniture layout designers do not always know.

*"Common courtesy"?*


----------



## TimNY

"common sense" maybe?

I mean, if you're designing a building, I assume the "designer" is checking travel distance.  If the "designer" understands travel distance, I assume he understands how it is measured.

On the very few large projects I get, there has always been furniture on the plan, a line depicting the egress travel and the total distance.

Not required, but common sense... and very much appreciated!


----------



## mark handler

TimNY said:
			
		

> "common sense" maybe?I mean, if you're designing a building, I assume the "designer" is checking travel distance.  If the "designer" understands travel distance, I assume he understands how it is measured.
> 
> On the very few large projects I get, there has always been furniture on the plan, a line depicting the egress travel and the total distance.
> 
> Not required, but common sense... and very much appreciated!


There is *noway, * as Spec building designer, to know the layout of all the spaces.


----------



## TimNY

You are correct, Mark.

The spaces I have seen were all custom designed.

In the case of the "spec" design, each space should fair well under the 12"-away-right-angle method.  Still would be appreciated if they depicted the travel on the plan, but of course not required.


----------



## peach

The 12" from the wall is usually someones hips or shoulders .. well maybe an average person... they can't occupy the space closer because they aren't 2 dimensional people..


----------



## Brookhaven 58

Apparently the sarcasm of 'common courtesy' was missed.

The point was, if the know the layout they should provide it with the submittal or be subject to the generic determination of travel distance.


----------



## Big Mac

What do you mean there are no two-dimensional people?  I even know some one-dimensional people.


----------

